# Potential co2 options for my 720 tank



## TDI-line (29 Jan 2008)

Please could you let me know the pros and cons of C02 diffusers and reactors, and what makes would be a good purchase.

I have at present a Dennerle C02 unit with PH controller, and shut-off valve, which i will keep, it's just getting the C02 dispersed that i'm interested in.

Thanks,

Dan.


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Jan 2008)

Personally I'd go with a reactor.  I have a DIY one on my 40g tank upstairs and it's great.  I could get 30ppm CO2 with just one bubble per second.  Getting the same in my new tank with a glass diffuser takes over 2 bps.

All you need is some pipe about 1.5" to 2" diameter and the necessary fittings to 12 or 16mm pipe.  (Threaded reducing connectors and threaded hosetails are they way I was looking at doing it for a larger reactor).  I filled mine with plastic bioballs, but lots on APC say they're unnessecary.  I'd add them though if you've got a very high flow rate.  I inject the CO2 into the filter pipe before it enters the reactor as this starts to break up the CO2 bubble IMHO, but adding it straight to the reactor body seems to work fine too.


----------



## Garuf (29 Jan 2008)

I use diffusers, tried everyone on the market it seems and I would recommend a reactor a mazzai one, that or a diy one like those on tom barr, 
I would make one but I can never find the parts.


----------



## George Farmer (29 Jan 2008)

Glass diffusers - look nice but pain to clean every week or so.  You'll need 2 or three at least in your tank.  Good flow is a must, more than you have at present.  Typically 3x turnover min. (look at 10x filter rating) i.e. 7200 lph rated (2x Fluval FX5 for instance).

In-line diffuser - zero maint, flow not as important.  Check out James3200's journal.  Aqua Medic 1000 would be ok - about Â£50.

CO2 mist via a glass diffuser is better for growth but you need great water movement, as mentioned.  Example - my 125 litre has a 1200lph filter.  My 200 litre has 2 x 1200lph filters.  I use Rhinox 2000 and 5000 respectively.

I'd go with an AM1000 or similar, personally.  You don't see many using glass diffusers on big tanks - for good reason.


----------



## TDI-line (29 Jan 2008)

Thanks guys.

Just checked what the Dennerle one is (there's that word again George). It is a CO2 Cyclo Turbo XL but i think circulating for upto 5000 litres is very optimistic.

http://www.dennerle.de/EN/HG26UG06.htm

As for water flow, at present at one end is an Eheim Pro 3e 2078, which turns over 1850 lph and i will be adding an Eheim Pro 2 2028 at the other end, so cold the AM1000 be linked there?


----------



## JamesC (29 Jan 2008)

On a large tank external reactors are the way to go. Be careful though with the Aqua Medic 1000 reactor as it only comes with connectors for 12mm tubing which to me seems crazy. Along with others I use an Aquamas reactor which is very good and comes with 16mm tubing connectors. Worth a look but it is a German website - http://www.aquamas.net/Reaktoren

James


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks for that link James, that is a good alternative.

If i went for the AM1000, couldn't i use a couple of reducers to get from 16/22 to 12mm?

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... cts_id=751


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jan 2008)

TDI,
       Yes, you can always attach the adapters but what James is saying is that this has the effect of choking your flow. Your flow rate is limited by the smallest orifice in the system so that having a 12 mm connector essentially means that you have 12 mm tubing throughout. I made this same mistake and have regretted it ever since. If you can find a reactor with 16mm connectors, then get it.

Cheers,


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jan 2008)

Ok, so we can dismiss the AM one then.

How about this one on Ebay?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Reaktor-Bypas ... dZViewItem


----------



## JamesC (30 Jan 2008)

Not keen on that one. Main reason is that it has no vent in the top. The vent makes life so easy when priming the system at install or after filter maintanence. People without vents moan like mad at having to invert the reactor to get the air out.

The two I like are Aquamas ones:
http://www.aquamas.net/products/Reaktoren/CO2-Aussenreaktor-fuer-Aquarien-bis-etwa-1000-Liter.html

http://www.aquamas.net/products/Reaktoren/CO2-Aussenreaktor-mit-integriertem-Blasenzaehler.html

The bypass version is very handy if you have a very strong filter attached to it. Too much water flow would push the CO2 bubbles out the bottom of the reactor. The bypass reduces flow through the reactor. Aquamas will if required change the hose connector size.

James


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks again James, so many little things to consider. Might aswell get it right first time  for a change.

What was the difference between them too, except a few euros.


----------



## stevet (30 Jan 2008)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Example - my 125 litre has a 1200lph filter.  My 200 litre has 2 x 1200lph filters.  I use Rhinox 2000 and 5000 respectively.



Er - wow! thats the equivalent of running my eheim 2329 on your 125 litre! Its rated for a 600 litre tank.


----------



## JamesC (30 Jan 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> What was the difference between them too, except a few euros.


The second one has the bypass so if you have a very powerfull pump or filter the water flow going through the main reactor can be controlled so as not to blow the CO2 bubbles out the bottom. I run the first reactor from my Eheim 2028 with no probs.

James


----------



## sks (30 Jan 2008)

TDI-line,

I have a Dennerle Cyclo Turbo XL for sale if you want it. It was part of a large CO2 set I bought some years ago, so it's brand new and never been touched. I never liked these reactors because they just got dirty and slimed up with algae all the time. Also because they were large and unslightly they also had the problem of being hard to fix in one place since they had awkward hose arrangement etc that you had to be wary of.

The Aqua Medic reactor is very good, and it's similar in design to the large Dupla one that's not available anymore. The Aqua medic reactor does have a vent by the way.


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jan 2008)

Thanks Sks, but i do have the cyclo turbo xl at the moment.


----------

